# WM and RCI



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2018)

I have an RCI Weeks account from other timeshares I own.  I now have my WM account. I'm trying to figure out the RCI side of WM ownership, whether and how to get them all connected. 

I'm not Traveshare eligible, so don't have the "automatic" RCI account.  The link from the WM website to register with RCI has disclaimer data about "RCI Weeks" accounts and such.  But I already have an RCI Weeks account.

When I ask RCI, they say I need to talk to WM.  When I ask WM about it, they say I need to register with RCI.

Can somebody please help me understand what the heck I'm looking at?  Do I need two separate Weeks account at RCI?  Seems like overkill.  Is this even worth the hassle?

Help?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Do I need two separate Weeks account at RCI?  Seems like overkill.  Is this even worth the hassle?


And I'm sure that the nice (?) folks at RCI would happily charge you for two accounts as well.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> And I'm sure that the nice (?) folks at RCI would happily charge you for two accounts as well.



Ohhh yeah.  Been around that tree this morning with RCI about something else.  (Did you know that if you book an Extra Vacation, paid for in cash, with a Guest Certificate for someone else, for a date that is beyond the expiration date of your membership, you can't do it?  Quoting the Supervisor at RCI:  "All travel, even a non-exchange rental, has to occur during the term of your membership. You cannot book something to happen after your membership has expired."  What?  It's a cash transaction based on existing inventory TODAY, not six months from now.)

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Ohhh yeah.  Been around that tree this morning with RCI about something else.  (Did you know that if you book an Extra Vacation, paid for in cash, with a Guest Certificate for someone else, for a date that is beyond the expiration date of your membership, you can't do it?  Quoting the Supervisor at RCI:  "All travel, even a non-exchange rental, has to occur during the term of your membership. You cannot book something to happen after your membership has expired."  What?  It's a cash transaction based on existing inventory TODAY, not six months from now.)
> 
> Dave


I get your feeling peeved, but no, in your example, the rental is based on inventory AFTER your membership has expired. I've come across similar situations, having to pay MFs ahead in order to book a reservation after the current use year. Yes. We owners are both the resort's and RCI's cash cows. MOOO!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2018)

Back to the original question:  Can anyone explain to me about how WM works with RCI for non-Travelshare people? Can I connect my existing RCI Weeks account to include WM?

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Jun 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Back to the original question:  Can anyone explain to me about how WM works with RCI for non-Travelshare people? *Can I connect my existing RCI Weeks account to include WM?*


It depends?

If your other RCI Weeks account is a corporate account, managed/controlled _through_ a different timeshare, you _likely_ cannot add WM to it.  However, if your RCI Weeks account is an individual account (paid for and managed by you w/out the aid of another timeshare developer) then you have some hope.  The problem will be finding the right person on either team to help you with the transaction.  Personally, I think I'd start with the RCI line specific to Worldmark as this isn't an "ordinary fixed week, traditional timeshare": 800-585-4833.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks. I’ll give it a shot. Mine is a personal account, set up when I
bought my first timeshare way back when. There have been a number of timeshares bought and sold since then, but I still have the same account, even though that first timeshare is long gone.

Dave


----------



## breezez (Jul 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks. I’ll give it a shot. Mine is a personal account, set up when I
> bought my first timeshare way back when. There have been a number of timeshares bought and sold since then, but I still have the same account, even though that first timeshare is long gone.
> 
> Dave


Dave 

I know this is about a month old, if you already have an RCI account,  I would register your WM with II.   While you can register it under your private RCI account, if you do then any time you call you will have WM RCI reps handling your calls that won’t understand your other resorts already under RCI.

II gives you a entirely different set of high end stuff.

How ever if you do register your WM with RCI you will need to enter your account through WorldMarktheclub.com account page once logged in.   And you will find in club directory the exchange ratio’s

Personally I found WM does more for me in II and RCI points contracts pull basically everything on RCI Points or Weeks side.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2018)

breezez said:


> Dave
> 
> I know this is about a month old, if you already have an RCI account,  I would register your WM with II.   While you can register it under your private RCI account, if you do then any time you call you will have WM RCI reps handling your calls that won’t understand your other resorts already under RCI.
> 
> ...




Thanks.  I'd forgotten that WM trades in II as well.  I've never worked with II, and I think I'd like to explore that.  I'm kind of done with RCI, and plan to let my membership expire once and for all when this current membership year is over.

Can I sign up with II at the same time I register my WM account, or do I need an account first?  How does exchanging work with II?  And can I see a resort list without being a member?

Dave


----------



## breezez (Jul 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks.  I'd forgotten that WM trades in II as well.  I've never worked with II, and I think I'd like to explore that.  I'm kind of done with RCI, and plan to let my membership expire once and for all when this current membership year is over.
> 
> Can I sign up with II at the same time I register my WM account, or do I need an account first?  How does exchanging work with II?  And can I see a resort list without being a member?
> 
> Dave




Dave exchanging works basically the same.   You can deposit first and take the luck of the draw.   This where you request WM To deposit a week of a given unit size to II.    The location they give you and week will be random from your point of view sometimes they give you a dog week other times you get a real good week.   WM is a strong trader in II an most of the time people choose the search first option where you use a float week of a given unit size and search for an exchange or place an OGS.

I like to think of trading as always trade up not down.   In II you will have access to Marriott’s, Hyatt’s, and Sheraton’s not in RCI you will also get access to their last minute deals at these places.

Example II last minute in for 1 Marriott resort.



 

Example Exchange



 

This exchange would be 4000 credits because it is a flex exchange vice normal credits.   But believe it or not last minute deal is still cheaper unless you have points to use up.   Both are for a 2 Bedroom using a 1 Bedroom float to search.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2018)

breezez said:


> Dave exchanging works basically the same.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> This exchange would be 4000 credits because it is a flex exchange vice normal credits.   But believe it or not last minute deal is still cheaper unless you have points to use up.   Both are for a 2 Bedroom using a 1 Bedroom float to search.



Wow!  Definitely worthwhile to check this out.  I'm still finding my way around WM, and know that once I get used to what's there, I'll be looking for exchange options outside the WM family.  It sounds like II might be just the ticket.  Thanks for the help!

Dave


----------

